
GleeBox - jiri
http://thegleebox.com/
======
bittersweet
As a Vim user I've been happy for quite some time now with Vimium. Being able
to navigate with speed and select links and elements like forms had made
browsing with the keyboard quite enjoyable for me.

Together with ShiftIt for window resizing I generally don't need to use the
mouse when I'm coding at all.

~~~
rednum
I'm a vimium user too, and I find gleeBox pretty interesting. The box concept
is something I sometimes wish vimium had, the tab manager is also really
convenient. However, default vimium's way of managing links seems better for
me at the moment - for example when you have a site with lots of links with
the same caption (like 'comments' on HN main page), gleeBox seems to be a bad
solution (or I didn't figure out how to use it properly?).

~~~
skrebbel
if you want to go to a link called "14 comments", start with typing "14".

~~~
aw3c2
How do you up-/downvote?

~~~
_ankit_
*img[src=<http://ycombinator.com/images/grayarrow.gif>]

You can make this a scraper command.

------
rsoto
I've been using keyboard navigation in Firefox for years and haven't looked
back.

Head to options > advanced > general and check "search for text when I start
typing". Now enjoy; look for a link you find interesting, type the name and
when it starts to get highlighted, press enter (or ctrl+enter for a new tab).
If it finds some other text that it's not a link, press F3 until you find it.

~~~
thristian
You don't even have to do that: with Firefox default settings, tapping "/"
will start searching for text in the page, while tapping "'" (apostrophe) will
start searching for text only in the context of links.

Editing a page is 'edit on the wikis I use most often, for example.

~~~
tbe
The problem with / and ' is that they might start the search in a region of
the page not currently visible. The hit-a-hint solutions limit the search to
the visible portion of the page, which is much, much more productive. You
typically have your eyes already on the link you want to follow, and any
scrolling of the page as a result of finding matches will completely ruin the
experience.

------
gourneau
<http://vimperator.org/> \- vim for firefox

~~~
scrrr
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgnhh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb)
\- Vim for Chrome

~~~
mcantor
I like how the juxtaposition of these links makes it look like the Firefox
addon is called "Vimperator" while the Chrome addon is called
"dbepggeogbaibhgnhh".

~~~
tree_of_item
As an Emacs user, I can only assume that's the command to quit Vim.

~~~
mcantor
As a Vim user, I lol'd (and upvoted you).

------
jiri
With Google Chrome, this is really powerful way how to browse the sites
without any mouse/touchpad.

Great for coding and searching for docs but also for web surfing from the
couch.

------
Tcepsa
As a big fan of Emacs, I also feel the need to mention Conkeror. Its core is
based on Mozilla, and it has been my browser of choice since I discovered it a
year or so ago. That having been said, I plan on checking this out; it looks
nifty!

------
acg
Also see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1051967>

------
pieter
Pretty cool. Add this as a shortcut (e.g. "hn") so you can type "?hn" to
highlight all article links:

    
    
        .title a
    

Or add this as an ESP to link all articles and comment links by default:

    
    
        *.title a, a[href^=item]

------
_ankit_
Check out the tips and tricks here: <http://tipjar.thegleebox.com/>.

Includes several useful ESPs and scrapers created by gleeBox users

------
jbm
Love this. I always ache for keyboard shortcuts, don't know why I can't get
them in more apps.

------
ez77
When the docs talk of "jQuery selectors", does it mean that the visited page
must use jQuery?

~~~
_ankit_
No, the visited page doesn't need to use jQuery. It actually means any CSS
selector along with any additional selectors supported by jQuery.

See this: <http://api.jquery.com/category/selectors/>

I should probably rename it to CSS Selectors :)

------
karanbhangui
really well done. i'll be using this from now on :)

